# update on 10 gallon



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

blue rams and bolivian ram. Updated on 10 gal.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looking very nice, Ryan

I love how you used the wendtii in this tank, sharp!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Looking very nice, Ryan
> 
> I love how you used the wendtii in this tank, sharp!


ya thats an sweet plant. Liked it so much I dropped one in my 180


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

very noce. is that Eleocharis parvula?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a very nice little tank you got. 
good job.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

exodon king said:


> very noce. is that Eleocharis parvula?


yes, hairgrass. I am working on keeping a low cut on it.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

set up looks great... nice job :nod:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i must say that is the best looking *10* gallon i ever seen.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Simple and clean!! Great job ryan!! Hopefully i can get everything done with my 75 and get workin on my 10G..


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Excellent setup once again, very well done Ryan


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

how long does hairgrass take to carpet your whole tank? and does it need alot of light?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

upgradepc said:


> how long does hairgrass take to carpet your whole tank? and does it need alot of light?


awhile, its hard to say. High light. I have 3.6 wpg on the 10 gallon


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

i like, thats cool for a 10g


----------

